# Stolen Bow



## RyGuy1994 (Sep 7, 2020)

This is my first post on this forum, so I apologize if this is not the right place for it. My diamond infinite edge pro, range finder, arrows, and case were stolen out of my truck last night. If anyone sees an infinite edge pro with a tru glo micro adjust sight and a ripcord red alert rest for sale, I would appreciate a heads up. Thank you


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Dang, that sucks. I hope you find it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What city?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate Thieves!!!!! I have to ask...….was your truck locked, or did you "assist" in the thievery by not locking it? Sorry!! That really sucks. Hope you find the A$$ Hole that did it!!:x


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bummer! A few more details might help.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I hate Thieves!!!!! I have to ask...&#8230;.was your truck locked, or did you "assist" in the thievery by not locking it? Sorry!! That really sucks. Hope you find the A$$ Hole that did it!!:x


Odd are unlocked and left overnight.

It isn't right that someone decided to steal it but it happens. I had a pistol stole out of my vehicle as I ate lunch in a restaurant after the thief broke out the wing window of it doo doo happens.


----------



## RyGuy1994 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ray said:


> What city?


 West Haven


----------



## RyGuy1994 (Sep 7, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> I hate Thieves!!!!! I have to ask...&#8230;.was your truck locked, or did you "assist" in the thievery by not locking it? Sorry!! That really sucks. Hope you find the A$$ Hole that did it!!


 It was locked. They smashed both rear windows. I should have brought my stuff inside the house, but it was late and I was tired. I figured I would just do it in the morning, lesson learned.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had things "disappear" from the yard and just felt something wasn't right. I spent a few grand to have a HD color security system installed. Every inch of the place is covered and I know what's going on. I've had the neighbors ask for help with some of there stuff disappearing. Best investment one could do IMO.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I've had things "disappear" from the yard and just felt something wasn't right. I spent a few grand to have a HD color security system installed. Every inch of the place is covered and I know what's going on. I've had the neighbors ask for help with some of there stuff disappearing. Best investment one could do IMO.


My buddy kept getting the Freon stolen out of his ac unit, then he installed a camera and caught a teenage neighbor of his, so it also worked for him.

Apparently kids inhale the Freon or something... doesn't surprise me, honestly, kids are stupid these days.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nothing worse than a 2 legged Rat!!


----------

